# Ancarrows Landing...



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Taken from another forum...



> posted on 15-Mar-2004 12:29:24 PM
> 
> City Councilman Manoli Loupassi offered to help set up a regular police patrol of Ancarrows Landing to improve safety, alcohol/drug use, theft etc. Manoli is a good man that always looks out for the interest of the city and its people. If interested- email him descibing the problems and benefits of a regular patrol. If the city realizes the use and benefits of Ancarrows- we may get some results.
> 
> ...



I'll be sending an e-mail as soon as I post....and I don't even own a boat anymore.

It's a shame to have a great landing so close and not be able to use it without worrying about the low life’s that frequent the area 

While I'm in this mood, going to also call or E-mail the VDGIF about the people on the "other" side of the river, filling 5 gal buckets full of 12 inch Stripers during the spring spawning run


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

*12inch*

I want some 12 inch stripers... I don't want to keep em... Just play with em.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

TS, I haven't been down there for a few years (was in Florida), but it's a yearly thing. I've seen `em keep smaller, and bigger, all illegal fish though.

Used to go down with a buddy 4-5 times a week after work, and consistently catch 5-15lb Stripers, and lots of them. Of course none are legal in this stretch until the "regular" season opens, but lots of fun


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you just throwing rattle traps by the annabelle lee dock or something?

I've fished there before but it was a half baked effort. Hopefully they will show up soon.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Annebele Lee is HISTORY*

and there mo hang ups aroud there than fish,s in the water


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

That is what i hear... But i am dumb enough to try anyway.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I dont kwow  but i got a few hangups


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

quite a few boats down there today fightn that wind im sure


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I hope it dies down. When you see all the guys anchored up between mayo and 95 with still baits, what are they doing? Are they baiting for cats and rock? Or is that more of a general fishing oppertunity.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Tater Salad said:


> *Are you just throwing rattle traps by the annabelle lee dock or something?
> 
> *



We were fishing from a johnboat trolling, but you could see the guys fishing from the old loading docks just down river from the landing (opposite side).



> When you see all the guys anchored up between mayo and 95 with still baits, what are they doing?



They could be bait fishing, casting, or "still" trolling for any number of species this time of year. It's a popular place for Walleye, Shad, Herring, Flatheads, Smallmouth, as well as Striper.


----------

